# 'Skeet from Harvey-- a little dilemma



## David Hill (Sep 20, 2017)

My SIL informed me that one of my rancher friends has a HUGE 'Skeet that needs to go or get burnt. Me? Gonna be all over it!
Description is around 4 ft diameter and 10-12 ft trunk--- sounds too good . Source is very credible, especially after he says it's all his 60 horse tractor can only move one end at a time. A dream tree!
Trying to decide how to approach cutting it so we can move it. Keep in mind that I don't own a tractor/skid steer, etc, so the pieces have to be manageable.
Have not seen it yet (yeah I know the picture rule)-just thinking in advance. Dunno if I'm going to sleep well thinking of it.
Whatcha think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 20, 2017)

Sweet dreams


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2017)

That one I took down was about 24" in diameter, about 12' long. We couldn't even roll the thing over much less pick it up! I cut it into 16" cookies, then cut the pith out from there. Without a tractor I don't know how else to move it David. Good luck, can't wait for pictures! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2017)

Time to invest in an Alaskan Mill and slab it on site.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 20, 2017)

@Tony -- yeah, thinking we'll cut it into sections that we & he can load, then roll off trailer later. That way can cut'em as big as can get away with. Will be sharpening chains soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Sep 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Time to invest in an Alaskan Mill and slab it on site.....


Am giving thought to that too.... 'cept some folks not too patient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 23, 2017)

First I'd run and take a look at it with your own eyes, then if it's going to be worth it I'd take a real quick look around and see if you can get someone with the means to move it for you in the biggest chunks possible. If I'm not mistaken big slabs of mesquite ought to be worth a ton of money, therefore allowing you to kick out a few bucks to get it hauled home and give you more time to figure out what you want to do with it.
When it comes to getting it home think outside the box a bit. If I didn't have the means to move something, I'd for darned sure be able to dig up a way to get it home. On something like that I'd find someone with equipment that's not working right now and offer them cash money. There's always someone with an old tow truck not working that could use an extra few bucks and if that don't work look for some smart-a$$ kid that likes showing off his jacked up, coal rolling wanna-be monster truck and bet him a hundred bucks that he can't drag this log onto a trailer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2017)

Look on woodmizer mill locater for some one to cut on site

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 28, 2017)

I wish I was back home David. I'd come load it for you. But looks like I am stuck up here in Colorado until December 10th.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 28, 2017)

@Clay3063. Hope all is going well with you Clay.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 28, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I wish I was back home David. I'd come load it for you. But looks like I am stuck up here in Colorado until December 10th.



Wondered about you, glad things ok


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 28, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Clay3063. Hope all is going well with you Clay.



All is well. Been raining here for the last 3 or 4 days. Has rained everyday we have been here except maybe once or twice. Fortunately we left the high country (no pun intended) before the snow started. We are located in Trinidad now and will be here until the 10th of December, Lord willing.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Sep 28, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Wondered about you, glad things ok


Thanks David. All is well so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

